

Why you see the Ads you see - zinxq
http://clickochet.blogspot.com/2011/06/why-you-see-ads-you-see.html

======
skimbrel
It's good to see transparency in the targeting process. There definitely seems
to be an industry move towards this -- I'm seeing those little triangle-i
AdChoices icons everywhere, including on the internal beta release of my own
company's ad products.

Hopefully if people can understand how targeted advertising works and what its
limitations are (both in what it's allowed to do and what it's capable of)
they'll be less fearful of it.

